# D750 vs D3200: How much better??



## BrickHouse (Mar 21, 2015)

I am looking at a nice little tax return and want to upgrade to FF. I think I've about worn out my poor little d3200 and really like what the d750 has to offer. What I'm looking for is someone who has both that could take the same low-light/high-ISO picture and post them at full and 100% crops so I could get an idea of just how much better the FF new-hotness is compared to an entry-level system. Yes, going and renting one would be better but I'm forward-deployed in podunk Japan and there are no camera shops nearby that speak English. Anybody have an hour to donate to the cause??


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 21, 2015)

It'd be really weird if somebody owned both a D750 and a D3200.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2015)

Nikon D3200 vs D750 - Our Analysis


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> It'd be really weird if somebody owned both a D750 and a D3200.



i own a D600 and a D100


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 21, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> It'd be really weird if somebody owned both a D750 and a D3200.



You beat me to it


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 21, 2015)

Well-aware of the 'specs'. What I really want is to 'SEE' the difference. What does ISO 3200 actually look like with both.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 21, 2015)

IronMaskDuval said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be really weird if somebody owned both a D750 and a D3200.
> ...



Nobody else has ever upgraded a camera body before? Interesting....


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be really weird if somebody owned both a D750 and a D3200.
> ...


But that's sort of understandable because they were so far apart age wise. The D100 was actually a pretty good little camera at the time. And inflation adjusted probably the same (or more) in cost as a d600 is today.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2015)

two options here. 
you can take pics with your D3200 at the appropriate ISO;s, and find someone here to post some with a D750 at various ISO and look at them both.

Or, you might be able to do a google search for images with a D750 at various ISO's. 
finding someone here with both cameras could be tricky.


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 21, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...


Sure they have. But most people go from a D3200 to something like a D7200 to a D600 or something like that. And a lot of people sell off their intro level body when they go full frame to buy more glass. It's not like you'd use a D3200 as a backup if you were shooting pro. 

Not impossible, just saying I think it's fairly unlikely, especially since they're both relatively new cameras. Most people don't jump from a D3200 to a D750 quite that fast.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> two options here.
> you can take pics with your D3200 at the appropriate ISO;s, and find someone here to post some with a D750 at various ISO and look at them both.
> 
> Or, you might be able to do a google search for images with a D750 at various ISO's.
> finding someone here with both cameras could be tricky.



Yeah. Was just hoping somebody had both bodies sitting around and could throw a teddybear against a wall or something and snap off a few shots.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 21, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> > IronMaskDuval said:
> ...



What can I say. Champagne taste.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 21, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Well-aware of the 'specs'. What I really want is to 'SEE' the difference. What does ISO 3200 actually look like with both.





BrickHouse said:


> Yeah. Was just hoping somebody had both bodies sitting around and could throw a teddybear against a wall or something and snap off a few shots.





Here:
Studio shot comparison Digital Photography Review

D3200/D750/D610/D810 side-by-side studio sample image at full resolution and at several ISO settings. And you can download the JPG and/or the RAW files too. Have fun!


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 21, 2015)

ruifo said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Well-aware of the 'specs'. What I really want is to 'SEE' the difference. What does ISO 3200 actually look like with both.
> ...



YES!!!! Thank you! You just won the internet.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> Nikon D3200 vs D750 - Our Analysis



This Snapsort comparison is interesting.Canon 7D Mark II vs Nikon D3200 - Our Analysis

The dPreview ISO 3200 comparison of the D3200 versus the D750 is a clear example of the superiority of the D750 at 3,200...no contest whatsoever.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 21, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> YES!!!! Thank you! You just won the internet.




If you're only looking for better IQ, the D610 is an excellent way to go FX. Certainly the D750 adds much improved features (faster, better AF, flip screen etc.), when compared to the D610, but the final IQ is pretty similar between the two. In the end, it's up to you, your needs, and budget. Good luck! Today's Nikon FX line up is a hell of a good one. You can't go wrong with any of the options availible.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm hoping for a body that'll get me a good 10yrs if need be. I think the better EXPEED, better AF system, etc will be worth the extra dough. Now I just need to find a way to get it here that won't take 3 months. FPO addresses are pretty tough to get people to ship to and anything local will be the 'Japan' model. #forwarddeployedproblems. (First time I've ever used a hashtag. Did I do it right?)


----------



## Bebulamar (Mar 21, 2015)

If your need doesn't grow and you are not infected by GAS most camera can easily last 10 years. I know for many people they under bought the first camera and then also have a severe case of GAS so many of these perfectly functioning cameras suddenly become not good enough in the matter of a year or so.
I think Japan models are better than for other countries.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 21, 2015)

As far as I know, there's no difference between the Japan and American models. The problem is the warranty and who will work on it if something breaks. As I will most likely be moving back to the states for the next tour, I want an American warranty.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 22, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> It'd be really weird if somebody owned both a D750 and a D3200.


True. Well, I own a D5100 and a D600. They are a lot closer that D3200 and D750, but still the difference is drastic.

In short, I leave the D5100 at home and should have sold it long ago. Despite the fact it has a couple features I prefer, like a lot less weight and a real flipscreen (which even the D750 doesnt offer). But the image quality as well as the reserves in critical situations, such as AF performance, High ISO etc is a lot less.

The main problem is that for really getting most out of an D750 or any other Nikon FX camera one really needs the glas for it as well. For example, I spent almost 3k€ on my four lenses alone, and I was limiting myself to small, lightweight, original manufactor only and high quality there.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 22, 2015)

Throw a teddy bear against the wall?  how 'bout a monkey? => So You Wanna See the Difference Between Full Frame and Cropped Sensors Photography Forum

The problem is you're talking about low light .  In which case this simple example ==> Question to those who moved from crop sensor to full frame camera-low light Perf Photography Forum

It's hard to tell one how much difference there is.  but just ask anyone who's made the jump ==> Why I Love Full-Frame Photography Forum

To me, the jump from a d7000 to a d600 was phenomenal for everything.  My outside sports photos were easier to get faster shutter speeds, and higher ISOs when needed for cloudy or evening sports.  It's just a much more flexible system.   I just recommend doing upgrading.  Your d3200 is worn out anyways so You'll need a replacement.  And if you don't like it, I've sacrifice my d7000 and do an even swap for your d750.  I'l even pick up the shipping to and fro !!

And and even BETTER thing .. with the inbody focus motor you can save money on lenses.  For instance my 80-200/2.8 AF-D screw focus is about $800 versus the 70-200/2.8G inlens focus motor is about $1400 used.   You have alot more options there in lenses which can help you save money.  With the smaller bodies you have to buy the AF-S lenses for AF, with the larger bodies you can get AF-D lenses.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 22, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> I'm hoping for a body that'll get me a good 10yrs if need be.




For that long term purpose, I'd recommend a *D810* instead, hands down. The D750 flip screen seens fragile to me, if I think on 10 years use.

Buy it when you're back to the US, for having the local US warranty.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 22, 2015)

I agree that most modern DSLR, be it Japanese or American, pro or beginners', will last good ten years. What will definitely not last 10 years, and even 5 years is the superiority of these caneras specs.  d750 will be as outdated in 5  years as any modern camera.
so the best approach to me is to look for the best lenses you can afford that you need and that will kast you good 10 years and beyond. And than buy a body for these lenses.
but that of course depends on your priorities. I f you want a new great shooting experience with a better AF  etc then a new good body will do. I f your aim is first and foremost imqe quality then you should treat it as a system and prioritise lenses.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 22, 2015)

That whole 10-yr thing was really just in case my wife was reading over my shoulder. Of course I'm gonna want the new hotness in 2 years. Hell, that's the best part about being irresponsible with money. I get to enjoy the crap out of totally senseless spending!!


----------



## goodguy (Mar 22, 2015)

I might be able to give you the closest answer to what you are asking.
I used to own the D7100 which is probably slightly better in high ISO then the D3200.
I moved to the D750.
The low light high ISO improvement was immediately noticeable, its a fairly big improvement, I would say for at least a full stop of improvement if not even more, but compared to the D3200 it will not stop there, the AF on the D750 is so much better, I had the chance to play with a D3200 and its a great little camera but no doubt the AF on the D750 will be a huge upgrade.
I dont regret for a second upgrading to the D750, I feel it helped my photography, it has a better AWB then the D7100 and too close to see IQ.
DR will be another fairly nice improvement.

If you are thinking about the D610 vs the D750 then if the improved AF compared to the D610 is not so important for you the D610 is a very, very good camera. About equal low light performance up to 6400ISO, the D750 will have advantage at 12800ISO.
Both very worthy cameras to anyone that wants one of the best sensors in the market today.

Good luck


----------



## goodguy (Mar 23, 2015)

I do want to add that I agree with what was said abut the need for good glass to really get the most out of the D750 but to be honest this is true with any camera you have.
If money is a problem then you can consider getting used prime lenses, especially "D" models, some of the old "D" models are super sharp and very affordable.

As for the D750 flip screen, I can tell you while some thing its a little flimsy, well I found it to be pretty solid, never had a single issue with it, I don't use it much but when I do it feels good. Some feel FF camera should not have a flip screen, maybe they are right, maybe they are wrong but the bottom line from my experience is that this camera including the flip screen feel good and solid.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 23, 2015)

I've got the 85mm 1/8g that I bought last year. Hoping it will continue to be an incredibly sharp and reliable lens on the new body. Then I think a nice wide prime might be my next purchase. In the meantime, will enjoy playing with the kit zoom and learning a new set of controls. 

Glad to hear the flip screen feels pretty solid. I don't know that I would use it that often but I've also never had it to try either.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 23, 2015)

I also agree with good lenses for FX cameras. That's the key secret. The D610 with high quality glass will behave way better than the D4S with low quality glass. So the OP should really add this to the planned budget.

Among the most top-notch glass, at 'FX low price tags' (offering great cost benefits), are:

The Samyang/Rokinon/Bower manual focus and fast prime lenses (14, 24, 35, 50, 85, 135mm...)
The Nikkor f/1.8G prime lenses (20, 28, 35, 50, 85mm...)
Nikkor AF-S 50mm f/1.4G
Nikkor AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED
Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD
Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD

Nikkor AF-S 70-200 f/4G ED VR
Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Di VC USD Macro 1:1
Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro 1:1
Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD
etc...
Not to mention some great legacy lenses as well, like many Nikkor AF-D and AI-S lenses as well.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 23, 2015)

I like the idea of that 20mm f/1.8G. Between that and my 85, I could probably shoot just about everything I already currently shoot. Just have to wait a sufficient amount of time between the d750 purchase and the new lens. With an appropriate amount of gifts for the wife in order to sway her and help her see how much she loves me, I may be able to swing a new lens sooner rather than later.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 23, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> I've got the 85mm 1/8g that I bought last year. Hoping it will continue to be an incredibly sharp and reliable lens on the new body. Then I think a nice wide prime might be my next purchase. In the meantime, will enjoy playing with the kit zoom and learning a new set of controls.
> 
> Glad to hear the flip screen feels pretty solid. I don't know that I would use it that often but I've also never had it to try either.


Used to own the Nikon 85mm 1.8G, awesome lens but once I got the Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 VC it didnt get used anymore so I sold it.
Its a great (super fast) moderate tele-lens on crop sensor camera and fantastic portrait lens on FF, once I got the 70-200m I found it to be overall better for portrait because of its flexibility in use, while it might not be as super sharp as the 85mm is the Tamron is plenty sharp and more then enough for this task.
I think for a man with low budget owning 28mm, 50mm and 85mm prime lenses covers most of your needs, to that its nice to add a telezoom like the 70-300mm VR which is a nice lens, pretty sharp and relatively small, definitely affordable if bought used.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 23, 2015)

I mostly shoot my kids right now, so my 85 has been my go-to lens. It does, at times, feel cramped though. I'm really looking forward to seeing what the 85mm range feels like on FF. My other interest is landscape (though I don't get to do much of it and I'm absolutely terrible at it), so I was thinking the 20mm f/1.8g would be the next purchase.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 23, 2015)

For landscape, add this lens to your research:
Nikkor AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED

Here what it can do with the D810:
Nikkor AF-S 18-35mm f 3.5-4.5G ED - an album on Flickr

It's an amazing and flexible lens for landscape in general, sharp corner to corner, even wide open. Among wide angle zooms, it is second only to the 14-24mm f/2.8G, in terms of image quality. The 20mm f/1.8G prime is also great, of course, faster but less flexible. They're both at a similar price tag. Two great lenses one cannot go wrong with. Good luck!


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------

